# I Made It!!!



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

Well, the good news is that the kids and I made it safely driving 750 miles over two days. I really feel good about my rookie trip.

We left San Diego Sunday morning. There was a bad accident on the 15 near Riverside and they closed the freeway. We had to sit on the freeway for 1.5 hours







Good thing we were towing our potty!!







The truck pulled great, even up the Cajon pass, and once we got on 395 is was smooth sailing and gorgeous! We spent the night at Boulder Creek RV park in Lone Pine... very nice park, though the pool and spa could have been cleaner and warmer. I had reserved a pull-through site for the night and I was able to get in and set up with no problems. It had nice wide roads so maneuvering was easy (thankfully!!) and the site was an angle, so perfect for a rookie. I didn't have to unhitch.

We were back on the road by 7:45 the next morning (yesterday) and that is when I really got to put my new trailering skills to the test... gassed up twice (and the second one was a little dicey without a spotter, but I made it without hitting anything







), stopped and parked for lunch and again for Starbucks. Since it was Mon, we encountered lots of roadwork... sat a total of 1.5 hours waiting three times for pilot cars, so it took a little longer than expected, and it was pretty windy in a couple places so I had to slow down a bit, but we finally made it to beautiful Lake Almanor and I had to back it down 150ft. of driveway (that took me awhile, but I did have help







)

All in all it was a great trip. We will stay here with family for the rest of the week with dh joining us on Thurs. and we will camp on the lake all next week. This will be our longest trip yet in the Outback.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Rachel, sounds like you had a great trip. It can be very intimidating towing yourself but sounds like you tackled it like a pro. Congrats.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Hoo Rachel! Good for you...I knew you could do it!!









Dawn


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That's Awesome!!!
It sounds like you had a good time too.

Get-out ... Get CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Excellent!!!! It was a great confidence booster huh!?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congratulation Rachel
Sounds like you did an awesome job way to go
















Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your trip









Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That is Awesome Rachel







...........You Go Girl









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats!

Sure is nice getting that 1st trip under your belt.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Way to go Rachel!







The more you drive







your combo the more comfortable you'll feel. Hope you enjoy the rest of your vacation with the family.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!

Let's hear it for GIRL POWER!!!!









<sorry guys. Couldn't help myself>


----------

